#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-11-18
<Riddell> doko_: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111115
<Riddell> http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=19664
<Riddell> doko_: is it possible to get that fix?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-11-19
<doko_> Riddell: hmm, I thought we were not using -fvisibility? the patch is not upstream, and even delayed for 4.1
<Riddell> well I thought I'd give the -fvisibility thing a shot, but I can always turn it off
<doko_> give it a shot in a rebuild which doesn't hit the archives?
<Riddell> not yet
<Riddell> waiting on the c++ transition stuff
<Riddell> doko_: any idea why subversion is failing to build?  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/428529
<Riddell> I changed the build-dep from libdb4.2 to libdb4.3
<Riddell> but that doesn't seem to be the issue
<doko_> Riddell: didn't look I have here a 1.3.0 build, which builds ok for me
<Riddell> doko_: any plans to upload that?
<Riddell> I need a subversion using libdb4.3 for kdesdk
<doko_> Riddell: did you read 19664? It's a can of worms ... requires more than the visibility patch to the headers
<doko_> hmm, and what about upgrading subversion databases? is it needed?
<Riddell> subversion databases?
<Riddell> doko_: I've not read 19664 closely, gcc hacking is more your area than mine, if it's a bother then I'll just not use visibility
<doko_> from the report:
<doko_> I agree Geoff, we should hold off on this for 4.1, and try to hit 4.2. If
<doko_> things get solid sooner, maybe this can be reconsidered. Adding this patch to
<doko_> 4.0.x is out of the question, it has the potential to change too many things.
<Riddell> aw man, 4.2.  we'll never get visibility in :(
<doko> fabbione: regarding the libstdc++ allocator change: I did ask lamont to shutdown the hppa buildd tomorrow at 22:00 UTC, could you do the same for sparc and/or only build the gcc-4.0 and gcc-3.4 packages?
<fabbione> doko: will do
<doko> fabbione: do you know when infinity is back?
<fabbione> doko: i think tomorrow
<fabbione> he had today off
<fabbione> and i am going to crash really soon
<doko> ok, it's enough if he's online tomorrow
<fabbione> doko: the sparc buildd is surely lagging behind
<fabbione> given that i didn't turn on my pc for 2 days
<fabbione> what's the watermark for this allocator change
<fabbione> ?
<fabbione> what do i need to build before gcc?
<doko> http://lists.debian.org/debian-release/2005/11/msg00097.html
<doko> nothing before gcc
<fabbione> ok
<jbailey> doko: Eh, I see that there's a CVS snap of binutils.  Any idea if that includes the sparc64 TLS stuff?  I think it should.
<doko> jbailey: no, forgot about that one. it's just the merge
<jbailey> I suspect it's in there anyway.
<jbailey> I'll play with it a bit later.
#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-11-20
<Riddell> doko: any ETA on the libstdc++ transition?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-11-15
<Dvalin> anyone around?
<Dvalin> fabbione: hoi!
<Dvalin> fabbione: *pokepoke*
<fabbione> hi Dvalin 
<Dvalin> 'sup?
<Dvalin> fabbione: gcc-4.1_4.1.1-18ubuntu2.diff.gz   <- does this one contain latest sparc fixes?
<fabbione> Dvalin: quite busy in San Francisco
<fabbione> Dvalin: yes afaik. that's our latest gcc
<Dvalin> san francisco? businiss trip?
<Dvalin> fabbione: okay, does it seem to be oaky on sparc so far?
* Dvalin was thinking of trying to sync up with it for sparc
<Dvalin> s/oaky/okay/
<fabbione> Dvalin: yeah business...
<fabbione> Dvalin: i did rebuild all of ubuntu main in edgy it looks ok, but you need to be aware of an abi change
<fabbione> something about lbdb
<Dvalin> lbdb?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-11-17
<Dvalin> fabbione: around?
<fabbione> Dvalin: more or less
<Dvalin> I have a question about gcc, sparc-biarch.dpatch <- this patch, I'm trying to get it to work :p
<Dvalin> but maybe not your area?
<fabbione> Dvalin: you need to ask doko about that one
<Dvalin> okay, I kinda guessed that, but he's not around so... :o)
<fabbione> no we are in meeting right now
<Dvalin> okay :)
